# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Alcohol drinken is sociaal

## Leontien

Wat is je mening over het feit dat het lijkt dat alcohol drinken zo normaal lijkt, terwijl het rookverbod is geaccepteerd door het gros. Mensen die roken worden zelfs met de nek aangekeken en mensen die drinken worden als sociaal gezien. Daardoor is het makkelijker om dan achter het stuur te gaan zitten. Zie jij dat om je heen meer gebeuren?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## rrommel

Ik ben altijd tegen roken geweest, omdat je een ander er tot last mee bent (restaurant, bar etc.). Daarnaast is het ook niet gezond, en ook daar zadel je een ander mee op (mee-roken). Dus rookverbod is prima. Daarnaast zie ik roken als een zwakte: als je de allereerste keer een sigaret opsteekt is dat vreselijk goor, dat is mijn eigen en enige ervaring van 40 jaar geleden. Onbegrijpelijk dat er toch zoveel gerookt wordt, dat kan niet anders zijn dan om er bij te willen horen = zwakte. Je bent nooit meteen verslaafd aan die eerste sigaret, dus stop er gewoon mee als het niet lekker is; niet mee doorgaan om stoer te doen of om er bij te willen horen.

Met drank ben je in principe niemand tot last. Tenminste: als je maat weet te houden, en zeker niet achter het stuur gaat zitten.
Een dronken persoon wordt ook met de nek aangekeken; wel zie ik steeds vaker dat iemand met 2-3 drankjes op toch achter het stuur stapt, zo van 'moet kunnen'.
En: die persoon weet dat hij met de auto is dus ook daar zou ik tegen willen zeggen: 'niet doen'. Je zult net even iets moe zijn, een halve seconde minder reactie-vermogen hebben en daarddor iemand net te laat zien en doodrijden.
Je mag je hele leven hier mee verder ... maar dat vergeet men, of wil men niet zien.

----------


## mammalou

Ja ik heb heel wat mee gerookt in mijn leven ....toch zelf niet gerookt .....een drankje ...heel gezellig ...maar men weet geen maat te houden ...erg fout !!!!...bij uitjes ben ik altijd de bob .....maar ik zie ook wel dat mensen met 4 of 5 wijntjs achter het stuur g
aan zitten ....ik vind dit vreselijk ......alles moet kunnen ...het maakt mij verdrietig

----------


## Aahaes

Ik vind de vergelijking niet opgaan: aan roken in de auto is nog nooit iemand direct overleden en aan drinken in de kroeg direct (dus op dat moment) ook niet.

Met drank op gaan rijden (wat inderdaad nog te vaak voorkomt) kan mensenlevens kosten, en roken in de kroeg op langere termijn ook (denk aan het meeroken).
Daarom is roken in de kroeg nu verboden en met alcohol op achter het stuur kruipen ook. Helaas wordt niet alleen het alcoholverbod, maar ook het rookverbod met voeten getreden (er zijn genoeg kroegen waar je na 1.00u 's nachts 'ineens' weer mag roken!), dus beide wetten worden niet volledig nageleefd...

En over die gezelligheid: als iemand in een gezelschap rookt, is dat voor niet-rokers nooit gezellig(er). Als iemand in een gezelschap drinkt, is dat voor de aanwezige niet-drinkers geen probleem, mits er niet teveel gedronken wordt. Sommige mensen worden inderdaad gezelliger/losser met iets drank op, en sommigen juist introverter, dus daar kunnen we niet over generaliseren.

Mensen die teveel drinken worden best vaak met de nek aangekeken, net als mensen die teveel roken. Tja, zolang je er niemand schade mee berokkent behalve jezelf: doe je best, maar indien dat wel het geval is (of dat nou met roken of met drank of zelfs drugs is) keur ik dat zeker af!

----------


## rrommel

Aan Aahaes:
Het was ook niet als vergelijking bedoeld: iemand die thuis rookt moet dat zelf weten.
Het sociale aspect (originele vraag) komt bij het samenzijn met anderen (restaurant, kroeg, feest).
Een Malibu/cola of rode wijn (mijn favorieten) kun je gelijk lekker vinden, dus het sociale begrijp ik ook veel meer t.o.v. het roken.

Verder zijn we het eens ;-)

----------


## Aahaes

O, het was ook een meer algemene reactie, niet zozeer als reactie op jouw post ;-)
Ik denk dat we het hier op het forum allemaal wel eens zijn. Die mensen die drinken én rijden zeggen vast niet nuchter dat dat prima is, dat is zeker niet geaccepteerd. Maar als de grenzen wat zijn verlegd met enkele alcoholische consumpties, kan het ineens wel, zucht...

----------


## rrommel

Ah, misverstand. Komt door de Malibu ;-)

----------


## Aahaes

Haha!

----------


## Adrie1945

Hoewel ik de zoon van een kastelein ben, drink ik al veertig jaar geen druppel alcohol meer. In gezelschap is dat geen probleem, dan drink ik gewoon wat anders.
Gebruik van alcohol veroorzaakt enorm veel maatschappelijke en relationele schade. Als je onder invloed van alcohol bent kun je niet normaal functioneren en breng je onherstelbare schade toe aan je lichaam en psyche. 
"Het is ontoelaatbaar dat de mens, die met verstand begiftigd is, datgene gebruikt waardoor dat verstand hem ontstolen wordt." (Baha'u'llah)

----------


## christel1

Ik heb dus wel de indruk dat "sociaal drinken" aanvaard wordt in de maatschappij maar dat roken er dus dik over is ? 
Ik heb 2 kinderen, 2 twintigers, de ene rookt en de andere drinkt in het weekend een pint..... dus zou degene die rookt meer als leproze van de maatschappij moeten bekeken worden dan iemand die drinkt want dan ben je toch "sociaal".... 
In België is er nu ook de wet dat drinken verbied in café's ook bruine kroegen zoals het een mooie naam heeft, ondertussen zijn al igg café's over kop gegaan want de "niet rokers" gingen eindelijk eens op hun gemak op café kunnen gaan zonder dat hun kledij stonk naar de sigarettenrook.... en nu willen ze ook al de terassen rookvrij maken, waar gaan we naartoe maar de nietrokers blijven toch nog gezellig thuis zitten hoor ? 
In Nederland waar ik regelmatig kom staan de asbakken al terug op tafel in cafés die kleiner zijn dan 75 m2 en waar er geen personeel werkt. Omdat ze daar het resultaat al zien van de faillissementen. 
Als je naar het aantal weekendongevallen kijkt wordt er nooit gesproken dat er iemand een ander heeft doodgereden omdat hij een peuk aan het roken was, wel omdat hij "te veel" gedronken had. Ik zie soms mensen in hun wagen sukkelen, komen uit het café, straalbezopen en rijden dan naar huis, niet zo verstandig lijkt me. 
Er zijn al veel huwelijken op de klippen gelopen omdat de ene dronk en soms agressief over kwam naar de andere partij of kinderen toe maar ik heb nog geen enkel huwelijk op de klippen weten lopen omdat er 1 van de 2 rookte.... (misschien wel om andere zaken maar die zijn hier niet van toepassing). 
Als je ziet hoeveel geld het kost om je zat te drinken, wel dan moet je heel veel verdienen... 
Mijn vriend is allergisch aan alcohol en dat vinden sommige mensen "zo erg".... dat vinden ze nu echt niet "gezellig" hoor.... is dat nu echt nodig om gezellig te zijn als je drinkt,Hij is van zichzelf zo al gezellig zonder alcohol... 
Een oud collega van mij kreeg een proficiat van zijn vrienden/collega's toen hij stopte met roken, toen hij stopte met drinken vonden ze hem ineens "abnormaal"... want waarom stop je nu met drinken ? 
Vele chauffeurs denken dat ze na het drinken van 2-3 biertjes nog heel goed in hun wagen kunnen stappen, zou ik misschien ook kunnen maar ik doe het niet. 
Levercirosse is 1 van de grootste killers in ons leven, roken natuurlijk ook... maar ik ben tegen het gebruik van alcohol als je in een voertuig stapt. 
Zeker de "oudere" generatie heeft het hier moeilijk mee, nu spreek ik van de 30-60 tigers die denken dat ze heel goed kunnen rijden.... ook al hebben ze een heel pak teveel op, je reactiesnelheid is nooit meer hetzelfde als wanneer je nuchter bent. 
Ik ben voor een 0 tolerantie als je met de wagen rijdt, drinken en rijden gaan niet samen. 
Toen ik vorig jaar op een feestje zat was het eerst aperitief, ok daar heb ik 1 glasje van gedronken, aan tafel heb ik nog een glas wijn gedronken... en vanaf 21 uur tot 3 uur 's morgens, water en cola, en ondertussen nog een uitgebreid buffet gegeten... er zaten vrienden aan tafel die samen gekomen waren en toen ik vroeg wie is er hier BOB dan zei mijn vriendin "ik" terwijl ze zeker al 6-7 glazen cava of wijn had gedronken, dan ben je volgens mij geen BOB meer. 
Als mijn zoon uitgaat dan spreken ze op voorhand af wie er BOB is en die houdt zich dan aan de afspraak om NIETS te drinken.... 
Als je ziet dat de "jeugd" nu soms al opgenomen wordt op een leeftijd van 12-13 jaar op spoed in het weekend met een alcoholpromille van 2,0 in hun bloed dan begin ik me toch dik vragen te stellen van hoe sociaal en gezond drinken wel is, hun hersencellen worden echt afgebroken door de alcohol en hun lever zal er na een paar jaar ook wel niet zo gezond meer uitzien maar met alle tv programma's die ze zien waar alcohol uitgebreidt aan bot komen vinden ze het normaal dat ze ook mogen/kunnen drinken, want je ziet geen enkel programma meer op tv waar gerookt wordt door de acteurs... 
En ook vrouwen die drinken tijdens hun zwangerschap hebben heel veel risico's om een gehandicapt kind op de wereld te zetten of echt een kind waarvan ze kunnen zien dat de moeder verslaafd was/is aan alcohol, prettig leven voor die kinderen.... en roken keur ik af als je zwanger bent hoor, dat is ook niet gezond ... maar daar krijg je kind geen handicap of mentale achterstand van... ja ik zal maar stoppen zeker ?

----------


## wildeloo

Er zijn over roken van tabak en gebruik van alcohol al vele boeken geschreven en discussies gevoerd moet dat nou alweer. 
Laten we ons met een sociale bezigheid gaan bezig houden bijvoorbeeld qat kauwen.
Groeten, Wilfried.

----------


## christel1

Ja Wildeloo, dat moet nou alweer..... je hebt nog niets gepost, 2 post dus en je zit al te zagen "moet dit nu alweer".... voor mij wel dus

----------


## knutselares

> Wat is je mening over het feit dat het lijkt dat alcohol drinken zo normaal lijkt, terwijl het rookverbod is geaccepteerd door het gros. Mensen die roken worden zelfs met de nek aangekeken en mensen die drinken worden als sociaal gezien. Daardoor is het makkelijker om dan achter het stuur te gaan zitten. Zie jij dat om je heen meer gebeuren?
> 
> Geef hieronder je mening!


Ik kan alleen dit zeggen 'drank maakt meer kapot dan je lief is' :Mad:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik heb een zwager die absoluut geen maat kent met alcohol. Ieder weekend drinkt hij zich laveloos. Intussen kraamt hij allerlei onzin uit, waarvan hij de gevolgen zelf niet weet.  :Mad:  Mijn vader had vroeger een kwade dronk. Als hij wat op had kon hij erg sarcastisch zijn en soms agressief worden. Je liep dan maar op je tenen want je wist nooit hoe hij zou reageren.  :Frown: 
Dan heb ik het nog niet eens over de gevolgen met drank op en dan achter het stuur gaan zitten. 
Alcohol drinken is sociaal geaccepteerd maar ik vind het niet sociaal. Althans mijn ervaringen ermee zijn niet rooskleurig, ik sluit mij aan bij de opmerking; Alcohol maakt meer kapot dan je lief is.

----------


## dotito

Ook ik ben het er niet mee eens dat drinken als een sociaal gebeuren word gezien, en roken niet. Oké roken is ook niet goed voor de gezondheid dat weet iedereen, maar daar doe je alleen uzelf mee kwaad "toch". Ben ik er ergens mee akkoord dat er een verbod is....... ja en nee?????Ik geef toe, als je een niet roker bent kan rook verschrikkelijk storen en stinken, maar wie ben ik om daar iets op te zeggen heb namelijk zelf 10 jaar gerookt. Als ik niet had hoeven te stoppen om medische redenen had ik nog gerookt?? Alleen als je zwanger bent vind ik ook niet dat je mag roken, heb ik vroeger ook niet gedaan.

Met drinken daarin tegen....je kan drinken en drinken hé!!! Ik drink trouwens zo goed als niet omdat ik pillen neem voor mijn epilepsie van kindsaf, en daar mag je totaal niet op drinken, anders krijg je aanvallen. Is zoals Christel al zei dat jongeren geregeld worden binnen gebracht op spoed, en dat allemaal door de drank  :Confused:  man man....krijgt zoiets thuis!!!


Nee vind ergens niet fair dat ze die wet hebben afgesloten, vooral voor die bruine cafe's dan. Ze pakken gewoon de cafebazen hun broodwinning af. En voor de mensen die daar bijeen komen voor een gezellig babbel is het ook anders, zijn meestal ook mensen die alleen zijn. Kan het wel begrijpen dat de wet dat goed bedoeld, maar ben er niet mee eens.

----------


## rrommel

> Ik heb dus wel de indruk dat "sociaal drinken" aanvaard wordt in de maatschappij maar dat roken er dus dik over is ? 
> Ik heb 2 kinderen, 2 twintigers, de ene rookt en de andere drinkt in het weekend een pint..... dus zou degene die rookt meer als leproze van de maatschappij moeten bekeken worden dan iemand die drinkt want dan ben je toch "sociaal"....



Inderdaad, alhoewel leproze wat zwaar is. Ik denk wel (vind ik) dat de rokende zoon a-sociaal is omdat hij alleen aan zijn eigen genot denkt, de sigaret, en zijn omstanders daarmee opzadelt, thuis of in de kroeg, het bekende meeroken. Dat maakt het dus niet-sociaal.
Een dronkelap idem ... maar met de eerste paar biertjes/wijn/Malibu ben je niemand tot last, als je maar maat weet te houden.

----------


## christel1

@rrommel, 't is niet mijn zoon die rookt maar mijn dochter die rookt... en ik denk niet dat mijn dochter a-sociaal is omdat ze rookt hoor... ze heeft trouwens een heel uitgebreide vriendenkring en ik zie meer meisjes van tegenwoordig roken dan jongens roken.. jongens zullen dan eerder een jointje gaan roken ipv een sigaret (zo zijn er wel in de vriendenkring van mijn zoon)... en mijn dochter zegt zelf dat ze zich bekeken voelt als ze bv op het open perron als ze op de trein staat te wachten een sigaret opsteekt terwijl er iemand naast haar staat met een halve liter bier in zijn handen dat daar niet naar gekeken wordt. Dat je nu bv op restaurant niet meer mag roken, akkoord, maar dan nog, eerst laten ze de restaurantuitbaters investeren in een afzuiginstallatie, idem met de cafés, dan verbieden ze het roken op restaurant, dus investering voor niets gedaan, ja om de economie te laten draaien volgens mij, dus die mensen waren al gejost en nu doen ze hetzelfde met de café uitbaters, eerst ook dik investeren met een afzuiginstallatie en nu mag er daar ook al niet meer gerookt worden, en nu willen ze het zelfs verbieden in de half open terrassen ook ??? Nog eens een pak inkomsten minder... en weer cafés die overkop gaan gaan. Er zijn zelfs niet-rokers die het niet gezellig vinden dat de rokers buiten op de stoep moeten gaan staan, stoeprokers (het woord van het jaar in België) en die dan ook maar gezellig mee buiten gaan staan. 
Met de slechte zomer die we gehad hebben konden de mensen niet echt gezellig buiten op het terras gaan zitten en die inkomsten waren de tavernes, café uitbaters al kwijt, dit is gewoon pure broodroof voor die mensen hoor en al de niet-rokers die luidop riepen dat ze nu eindelijk eens op café konden gaan zonder dat ze stonken naar de sigaretten, waar zijn die gebleven, ja thuis in hun luie zetel. 
En denk ook eens aan mensen in een rusthuis bv, vroeger mochten die met hun familie in de cafétaria iets gaan drinken en een sigaretje roken met andere oude mensen, allemaal afgeschaft en ze hebben al zo weinig sociaal contact... laat die mensen toch eens hun pleziertje en laat elke café uitbater kiezen, hier mag je roken of hier mag je niet roken, gewoon een sticker op de deur, keuze genoeg waar je binnenstapt dan.... 
En ja ik ben ook roker en als ik bij vrienden ga dan ga ik buiten roker als ik weet dat het niet rokers zijn en anderen die weten dat ik en mijn ventje roken die halen zelf al de asbak te voorschijn alhoewel we dan nog meestal buiten gaan roken dus zo sociaal zijn we dan wel hoor... 
En wij spreken dan van mensen die echt zuipen he en met een stuk in hun kraag in de wagen stappen, dat vinden we niet kunnen.. En als mijn zoon weet dat er veel gaat gedronken worden dan gaat hij met de trein naar zijn vrienden en komt dan 's morgens met de 1ste trein terug naar huis in het weekend ofwel blijft hij ter plaatse slapen, beter dan met de wagen te rijden en een ongeval te veroorzaken zegt hij dan altijd en ik geef hem groot gelijk....

----------


## marcel47

Ach......iedereen vindt altijd van alles ,maar je kunt genieten van roken en drinken zonder a-sociaal te zijn , mits je je eigen grenzen kent, en daar schort het dus aan ,,,,,,je eigen grenzen kennen, of het nu om alcohol,roken of weed gaat , zolang je je grenzen kent mag van mij iedereen doen wat ie lekker vindt. Er zijn per slot van rekening ook hele stammen etters die niet roken of drinken die zichzelf op agressief gebied niet in de hand hebben of zo arrogant zijn te denken dat de hele wereld om hen draait,dat je zou denken dat ze wel iets gebruikt zouden moeten hebben........en zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan........ Ik zeg maar zo....Leven en laten leven, en niet op iedere slak zout leggen.

----------


## Adrie1945

Twee jongens vernielen in een dronken bui 80 auto's. Zie: http://www.gelderlander.nl/voorpagin...-80-autos-.ece
In een wereld waarin het normaal wordt gevonden dat mensen alcohol drinken, komen zulke uitwassen met enige regelmaat voor.
De maatschappelijke en emotionele schade is enorm. (Ik denk dat, als alles wordt meegerekend, de economische schade door het gebruik van alcohol vele malen groter is dan het economisch gewin ervan.) Waarom gebruikt een mens uberhaubt zo graag alcohol? Alcohol vergiftigt het lichaam en tast de geestelijke vermogens en het denkvermogen aan. Dat zijn nu juist de vermogens waardoor de mens zich van het dier onderscheidt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Er zijn vele mensen die hun grens met alcohol niet weten of telkens overschrijden om erbij te horen, zelfde voor gezelschaps drinken...
Als je af en toe drinkt omdat het lekker is en je jezelf en anderen er niks verkeerds mee aandoet dan kan dat prima, maar als je het doet om erbij te horen, of ermee in de auto stapt of je klem zuipt om dingen te vergeten dan zijn er betere opties...
Zag toevallig net op het nieuws dat een meneer pleitte voor dat coma zuipers hun eigen ziekenhuiskosten moeten gaan betalen, sinds het een ziekenhuis honderden tot duizenden euro's kost per patient en het aantal coma zuipers (jongelui die erbij willen horen en dus maar doordrinken omdat iedereen dat doet) verdubbelt is.

Ikzelf rook en ik drink af en toe wanneer ik dat lekker vind en als ik op een feestje ben dan kan ik ook niet drinken omdat ik er geen zin in heb terwijl anderen wel drinken, voor roken vrijwel hetzelfde (probeer te minderen en dan te stoppen, maar zit nu nog niet goed genoeg in mijn vel om daadwerkelijk te stoppen).

----------


## christel1

Dat comazuipen zie je heel veel in Engeland, daar is het blijkbaar een nationale sport geworden, de pubs zijn daar ook veel minder lang open dan bij ons dus is het zuipen tot ze erbij neervallen en als je ziet dat soms heel jonge kinderen, 12-13 jaar al aan comazuipen doen ja dan vind ik het helemaal niet kunnen. 
Ik kan bv niet eten en drinken tegelijk... niet plezant op feestjes natuurlijk want je drinkt al eens een aperitiefje en dan ga je tafelen en dan ben ik al misselijk, soms alleen al door de reuk van het eten..... zo ben ik eens naar huis moeten gaan op een communiefeest... ik had samen met mijn schoonzusjes het eten allemaal klaargemaakt en ik heb geen hap kunnen eten dus leuk is anders...

----------


## Dokterskind

Goeiemorgen,

Op de stelling alcohol drinken is sociaal kan ik enkel met "ja" antwoorden. Zoals ik het zie is alcohol de enige legale drug in onze samenleving. Daarmee wil ik alcohol nuttigen niet gelijk als slecht bestempelen, maar de mens verlangt naar genotsmiddelen, en dit middel is overal te koop, tegen een lage prijs en legaal. Dus, als je met mensen samen bent, savonds thuis of op een feestje, zal er meer alcohol gedronken worden in gezelschap dan alleen.
Zelf raak ik door de week geen alcohol aan als ik alleen ben, maar als ik in gezelschap ergens heen ga zal er eerder een pilsje genuttigd worden.
Verder is het ook een beetje waar je mee opgroeid ... Als pap en mam wel ns een biertje of een wijntje drinken als vrienden op bezoek zijn, krijg je dat zo met de paplepel ingegoten. Als je groot bent, dan drink je bier en wijn. Het is een normaal beeld van de samenleving geworden.
Daarnaast kan ik me ergeren aan opmerkingen als "roken is een zwakte" en "roken om er alleen maar bij te horen". Ikzelf vind een sigaret af en toe wel lekker, bij het uitgaan bijvoorbeeld, maar overdag zul je mij dat niet zien doen. Niet iedereen rookt om erbij te horen. Is het wel een zwakte? Ikzelf zie het meer als een sterke eigenschap dat ik dingen kan doen en laten wanneer ik wil, met of zonder vrienden. Echter zullen alleen mensen die zo denken als ik mij begrijpen, met een negatieve instelling hierover valt meestal geen discussie te beginnen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wat is hier op uw antwoord: Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa zeg ik tegen sociaal een drankje drinken....het is zoals Dokterskind al zegt....het ligt er aan hoe dat thuis bij je toe ging....

een mens is nu eenmaal gewend om van alles uit te testen op jonge leeftijd.( anderen later)..gedeeltelijk doe ik daar aan mee ( vroeger) nu krijg je meer informatie, maar alles veranderd....
men drinkt teveel, rookt teveel, slikt teveel pillen en dan bedoel ik geen medicijnen maar XTC en andere troep  :Big Grin:  om nu de rokers als paria te zien dat klopt natuurlijk al helemaal niet...de regering vangt veel geld van deze tabak en de fabrikanten zorgen ervoor dat er een bepaalde stof in de tabak wordt gedaan zodat we er aan verslaafd blijven...en dan gaan we allemaal weer afkicken....haha, wat een idiote wereld eigenlijk....

wat drank betreft....heel tragisch kan dat wezen, het is diep triest....het is een ziekte die soms niet meer kan genezen  :Frown:  mensen doen dit door trauma's en door verlies van kinderen of hun partners of door andere oorzaken...pijn, uitgezonden naar een oorlogsgebied en ga zo maar door....het gezeur over tabak vindt ik kortzichtig....we zijn er mee opgegroeid...de grootvaders rookten hun sigaar of pijp in de huiskamer...op school rookten de leraren, op feestjes stonden de sigaretjes keurig in een glas, och wat waren we sociaal...haha dat hoorde erbij, later werden we uitgekafferd...tja.. Bingo zegt de Staatskas....dus lekker zeuren over alles maar wel het geld vangen  :Stick Out Tongue:  en zo kan ik nog wel een uurtje doorgaan maar dat is niet de bedoeling....

gezellig shoppen is ook sociaal....kopje koffie erbij en het wordt knus  :Big Grin: 

ik vindt het wel goed dat er meer aandacht is gekomen voor het roken e.d. ook mijn gedrag is daarin veranderd...we hebben en kunnen het zelf in de hand houden...dat is "Kracht" maar ja het vlees kan ook "Zwak" zijn....Fijn weekend allemaal met of zonder een drankje en sigaretje en/of pilletje...soms willen we gewoon verwend worden met een genotsmiddel!!!!! Proost: op het Leven... :Wink: .En een zakje chips erbij is ook zaliggggggggggggggggg,  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...daggggggggg Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kse219

Om eerlijk te zijn ik ben geen drinker nog roker. Vind het helemaal niet nodig om te leven nog aan andere te tonen dat je he wel of niet kan. 
Ik vind het is uiteindelijk de persoon besluit dat hij of zij begint te drinken of roken. 
Natuurlijk is peerpressure een van de meest oorzaken dat men begint te drinken en/of roken. Maar ja mijn peer group is ook niet vroom, maar natuurlijk ik kies zelf wat ik wel of niet doe.

----------

